# 6 weeks & Cramping on left side (Same side as ovulation) Should I be worried



## Eltjuh

Hey Girls,

I am exactly 6 weeks and a day today but this morning/afternoon I experienced some cramping on the left side, a bit like a stabbing pain. My ovulation was on the left side aswell. I'm not spotting or bleeding or anything, and apart from that cramping (which is not constant btw), sore boobs and extreme tiredness I feel perfectly fine!!
But I'm a bit worried that it might be ectopic, or is it a good sign that I'm not bleeding??

I'd just like to get some opinions from you guys to maybe ease my mind, or get me to go to my doctor.

Fingers crossed everything is alright!! I'm scared!! :cry:


----------



## venusrockstar

I had this early on too hun...I don't think it's anything to worry about.


----------



## SBB

Don't be scared, when you are pregnant the ovary that produced the egg will create a corpus luteum and go into overdrive sending hormones etc to the baby... so it's totally normal to have some pains there! 

If it gets any worse or you have any other ectopic symptoms (shoulder tip pain, dark spotting/bleeding) then go and see your doc 

I had loads of these pains and still have ovary pains! 

x x x


----------



## ginasgemz

Yeah I think if it's not severe pain it should be normal. Make sure you mention it to your ob though - it could be ovarian cyst(s). Most likely it's the corpus luteum cyst but that could start to grow for various reasons, pressing against nerves and causing this pain. I had this happening to me with two of my past pregnancies and one of my ovaries ruptured eventually because of the overgrown cyst. Not trying to scare you (that is a very severe, unbearable pain!!) just mention it at your appointment so they can monitor if you have a growing cyst on your ovary. I have left sided pinching/crampy pain this time too, but nothing serious - however, definitely enough to remind me that this is something I want my ob to keep an eye on! Hope this helps!


----------



## Eltjuh

ginasgemz said:


> Yeah I think if it's not severe pain it should be normal. Make sure you mention it to your ob though - it could be ovarian cyst(s). Most likely it's the corpus luteum cyst but that could start to grow for various reasons, pressing against nerves and causing this pain. I had this happening to me with two of my past pregnancies and one of my ovaries ruptured eventually because of the overgrown cyst. Not trying to scare you (that is a very severe, unbearable pain!!) just mention it at your appointment so they can monitor if you have a growing cyst on your ovary. I have left sided pinching/crampy pain this time too, but nothing serious - however, definitely enough to remind me that this is something I want my ob to keep an eye on! Hope this helps!

I don't have a midwife/OB yet. Went to the doctor last week to see what to do next (as this is our first) and he said to sign up with the midwife at 10 weeks. But I'll just give my doctor a call tomorrow morning, just to see what he thinks, if it's anything serious, cause obviously if he thinks it might be serious he can order a scan or test for me.

Thanks for your answer though!!


----------



## sar35

Eltjuh said:


> ginasgemz said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I think if it's not severe pain it should be normal. Make sure you mention it to your ob though - it could be ovarian cyst(s). Most likely it's the corpus luteum cyst but that could start to grow for various reasons, pressing against nerves and causing this pain. I had this happening to me with two of my past pregnancies and one of my ovaries ruptured eventually because of the overgrown cyst. Not trying to scare you (that is a very severe, unbearable pain!!) just mention it at your appointment so they can monitor if you have a growing cyst on your ovary. I have left sided pinching/crampy pain this time too, but nothing serious - however, definitely enough to remind me that this is something I want my ob to keep an eye on! Hope this helps!
> 
> I don't have a midwife/OB yet. Went to the doctor last week to see what to do next (as this is our first) and he said to sign up with the midwife at 10 weeks. But I'll just give my doctor a call tomorrow morning, just to see what he thinks, if it's anything serious, cause obviously if he thinks it might be serious he can order a scan or test for me.
> 
> Thanks for your answer though!!Click to expand...

i see you are in Canterbury, i know there is an \EPU in margate hospital as thats where i went, if you get worried phone the midwife and they can refer you, after that you can refer yourself... i phoned the unit in Dover and they refered me


----------



## betsybeth

Hello. I am exactly 6 weeks pregnant on Thursday (17.06.10) but today and yesterday I have been experiencing some cramping pain mostly on my right side but on my left too. I'm 19 and this is my first baby; I am very very excited :) Just becoming increasingly neurotic about a potential ectopic pregnancy/miscarriage risk etc. I have had no severe pain, no bleeding and no typical ectopic symptoms but I am still very worried. I was wondering if anyone knew the earliest you can be assessed in respect of an ectopic pregnancy? 

Any advice/tips would be greatly appreciated :)

p.s I would love to chat to someone or people who are at the same stage as me. A bit like a pregnancy buddy :)

Take care, Beth x


----------



## Eltjuh

betsybeth said:


> Hello. I am exactly 6 weeks pregnant on Thursday (17.06.10) but today and yesterday I have been experiencing some cramping pain mostly on my right side but on my left too. I'm 19 and this is my first baby; I am very very excited :) Just becoming increasingly neurotic about a potential ectopic pregnancy/miscarriage risk etc. I have had no severe pain, no bleeding and no typical ectopic symptoms but I am still very worried. I was wondering if anyone knew the earliest you can be assessed in respect of an ectopic pregnancy?
> 
> Any advice/tips would be greatly appreciated :)
> 
> p.s I would love to chat to someone or people who are at the same stage as me. A bit like a pregnancy buddy :)
> 
> Take care, Beth x

Hey Beth, I'm 6 weeks 1 day today. So we can be pregnancy buddies if you want :) I've also been experiencing this sort of pain but no bleeding or anything like that either. So fingers crossed for the both of us. :)


----------



## tinkerbellfan

betsybeth said:


> Hello. I am exactly 6 weeks pregnant on Thursday (17.06.10) but today and yesterday I have been experiencing some cramping pain mostly on my right side but on my left too. I'm 19 and this is my first baby; I am very very excited :) Just becoming increasingly neurotic about a potential ectopic pregnancy/miscarriage risk etc. I have had no severe pain, no bleeding and no typical ectopic symptoms but I am still very worried. I was wondering if anyone knew the earliest you can be assessed in respect of an ectopic pregnancy?
> 
> Any advice/tips would be greatly appreciated :)
> 
> p.s I would love to chat to someone or people who are at the same stage as me. A bit like a pregnancy buddy :)
> 
> Take care, Beth x

 im experiencing the same thing and being my 1st time to everything makes you nervous lol i been told its normal though so trying to reasure myself now lol im 28 and i would also like a buddy or some one to chat to maybe even exchange emails im about 6 wks to going on my dates from docs but will find out with midwife on 28th june when she does my bloods feel free to add me :) by the way congrats :)


----------



## betsybeth

Eltjuh said:


> betsybeth said:
> 
> 
> Hello. I am exactly 6 weeks pregnant on Thursday (17.06.10) but today and yesterday I have been experiencing some cramping pain mostly on my right side but on my left too. I'm 19 and this is my first baby; I am very very excited :) Just becoming increasingly neurotic about a potential ectopic pregnancy/miscarriage risk etc. I have had no severe pain, no bleeding and no typical ectopic symptoms but I am still very worried. I was wondering if anyone knew the earliest you can be assessed in respect of an ectopic pregnancy?
> 
> Any advice/tips would be greatly appreciated :)
> 
> p.s I would love to chat to someone or people who are at the same stage as me. A bit like a pregnancy buddy :)
> 
> Take care, Beth x
> 
> 
> Hey Beth, I'm 6 weeks 1 day today. So we can be pregnancy buddies if you want :) I've also been experiencing this sort of pain but no bleeding or anything like that either. So fingers crossed for the both of us. :)Click to expand...


Thankyou for the quick reply :) yes, I am not overly worried because I know I am young so it's not tooo likely something will go wrong but still! How do you get those signature things btw? xx


----------



## betsybeth

tinkerbellfan said:


> betsybeth said:
> 
> 
> Hello. I am exactly 6 weeks pregnant on Thursday (17.06.10) but today and yesterday I have been experiencing some cramping pain mostly on my right side but on my left too. I'm 19 and this is my first baby; I am very very excited :) Just becoming increasingly neurotic about a potential ectopic pregnancy/miscarriage risk etc. I have had no severe pain, no bleeding and no typical ectopic symptoms but I am still very worried. I was wondering if anyone knew the earliest you can be assessed in respect of an ectopic pregnancy?
> 
> Any advice/tips would be greatly appreciated :)
> 
> p.s I would love to chat to someone or people who are at the same stage as me. A bit like a pregnancy buddy :)
> 
> Take care, Beth x
> 
> im experiencing the same thing and being my 1st time to everything makes you nervous lol i been told its normal though so trying to reasure myself now lol im 28 and i would also like a buddy or some one to chat to maybe even exchange emails im about 6 wks to going on my dates from docs but will find out with midwife on 28th june when she does my bloods feel free to add me :) by the way congrats :)Click to expand...

Yes, my email should be on my profile, so feel free to email anytime!! My mum is amazing and totally supportive so that is great but it will be nice to speak to people in my position also. I am seeing my doctor tomorrow for the first antenatal appointment thing, do you think I should ask then about being screened for an ectopic pregnancy? xx


----------



## Eltjuh

betsybeth said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> betsybeth said:
> 
> 
> Hello. I am exactly 6 weeks pregnant on Thursday (17.06.10) but today and yesterday I have been experiencing some cramping pain mostly on my right side but on my left too. I'm 19 and this is my first baby; I am very very excited :) Just becoming increasingly neurotic about a potential ectopic pregnancy/miscarriage risk etc. I have had no severe pain, no bleeding and no typical ectopic symptoms but I am still very worried. I was wondering if anyone knew the earliest you can be assessed in respect of an ectopic pregnancy?
> 
> Any advice/tips would be greatly appreciated :)
> 
> p.s I would love to chat to someone or people who are at the same stage as me. A bit like a pregnancy buddy :)
> 
> Take care, Beth x
> 
> 
> Hey Beth, I'm 6 weeks 1 day today. So we can be pregnancy buddies if you want :) I've also been experiencing this sort of pain but no bleeding or anything like that either. So fingers crossed for the both of us. :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankyou for the quick reply :) yes, I am not overly worried because I know I am young so it's not tooo likely something will go wrong but still! How do you get those signature things btw? xxClick to expand...


If you go to the top of this page you can click on USER CP and then on the right hand side it should say something about your signature, if you click on that you can insert a link for a ticker or something. Or just write something yourself.


----------



## betsybeth

Thankyou" xx


----------

